# MTBiker Bergstraße gesucht



## Rabauke79 (22. März 2009)

Gerne mit guten Kenntnissen für Reparaturen und Strecken.
Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren zähle mich aber noch zu den Anfängern. 
Meine Kondition ist durchschnittlich.

Ich kann leider nur Sonntag und einmal die Woche.

Lg und bis Bald


----------



## rayc (23. März 2009)

Schau mal in den Thread Feierabendrunde Bensheim.
Auch ab Laudenbach gibt es einen Thread.

Auch bei www.melibokus-biker.de kannst du rein schauen, obwohl der südliche Teil der Bergstrasse eher schwächer vertreten ist.

Viele Mannheimer fahren eher in der Pfalz, es lohnt sich also daher im Pfälzer Lokalforum rein zuschauen.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (23. März 2009)

@Rabauke: Willkommen im Forum. 
Meld Dich einfach wenn Du mal wieder radeln willst. 

Gruss

Tobias


----------



## Rabauke79 (23. März 2009)

He, vielen Dank für die Tipps. Schau gleich mal nach den Seiten.


----------



## Rabauke79 (23. März 2009)

@ Tobi: Unbedingt will ich noch mal mitfahren. Ich sage dann beischeid.


----------



## Vito Corleone (6. April 2009)

Hi Raubauke.

Melde dich doch mal. Ich fahre von Weinheim aus in Richtung Odenwald und Bergstraße.


----------



## Rabauke79 (6. April 2009)

Hallo;-)

ab Weinheim klingt gut. Wann fährst du wieder? Ich gehöre aber zu den Anfängern;-)
Lg Rebecca


----------



## Vito Corleone (7. April 2009)

Hallo Rebecca.

Ich wollte am Sonntag "früh" eine Runde drehen.
Denke werde so gegen 9 Uhr losfahren und hatte so ca. 2 Stunden eingeplant. Eine "kleine" Runde, da ich nach einer Grippe noch nicht ganz auf dem Dampfer bin. Auch ich zähle mich zu den Anfängern 

Lg
Roland


----------



## Rabauke79 (7. April 2009)

Sonntag klingt gut. Aber 9 Uhr ist sehr früh;-) falls du dir das mit der Zeit noch mal überlegst. Klinke ich mich ein?!


----------



## Vito Corleone (7. April 2009)

Hi Rebecca.

9 Uhr ist zu früh?  ..... hmmm...evtl. ne Stunde später? Um 10 Uhr? 
Später geht es leider nicht mehr. Ich bin Mittags zum Essen eingeladen und wollte evtl. vorher noch mal schnell unter die Dusche 


Roland


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (7. April 2009)

Hallo Rebecca und Roland,

ich komme aus Hemsbach und treffe mich mit meinem Kumpell aus Weinheim, als in/bei Weinheim.
Wir fahren Odenwald und Viernheimer- und Lampertheimerwald im wechsel.

Wenn Ihr beiden Lust habt, können wir gerne mal eine Runde zusammen in die Pedale treten.
Meldet Euch, wenn Ihr Interesse habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vito Corleone (7. April 2009)

Hi Albert.

Klar doch. Können gerne gemeinsam ne Runde drehen. 

Gruß
Roland


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (7. April 2009)

Hallo Roland,

wir werden morgen so gegen 17:30 h eine Odenwaldrunde drehen.
Da Burghard unregelmäßig aus der Firma kommt, ist die Zeit nicht fix.
Wir tel. dann immer, wenn er zu hause ist. Die Zeit ist also eine Richtzeit

Wenn Du morgen kannst, können wir uns ja per Handy kurzschließen.
Ich schicke Dir eine PN mit meiner Nr.

Wenn es morgen nicht klappt, können wir gerne für den Sa./So. was aus machen


----------



## Rabauke79 (7. April 2009)

@: Roland

Ja 9 ist zu früh;-) aber 10 Uhr klingt gut. Muss mal schauen wie die Züge fahren.


----------



## Vito Corleone (7. April 2009)

Tja...genau hier liegt der Hund begraben 

Bei mir ist es auch sehr schlecht planbar. Manchmal schaffe ich es bis 18 Uhr...manchmal aber auch nicht  .... MI und DO kann ich knicken.

Daher kann ich dir leider nichts versprechen. Aber Sonntag morgen ist bei mir bereits fest eingeplant


----------



## Vito Corleone (7. April 2009)

Ok. Schick dir auch ne PN mit Nummer.
Dann kannst dich ja melden.





Rabauke79 schrieb:


> @: Roland
> 
> Ja 9 ist zu früh;-) aber 10 Uhr klingt gut. Muss mal schauen wie die Züge fahren.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (7. April 2009)

Rabauke79 schrieb:


> @: Roland
> 
> Ja 9 ist zu früh;-) aber 10 Uhr klingt gut. Muss mal schauen wie die Züge fahren.



Hallo Rebecca,

ich habe mich bei Euch eingeklingt!
Wir können ja am So. gemeinsam eine Runde drehen, wenn Du Interesse hast?

Roland ist dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabauke79 (7. April 2009)

Hallo Albert

war eben schon mal auf deiner Seite. Wir können uns gerne zusammen tun. Hast du oben gelesen das ich Anfänger bin?


----------



## Vito Corleone (7. April 2009)

Nur keine Panik. Ich bin auch Anfänger und es wird niemand zurückgelassen.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (7. April 2009)

Hallo Rebecca,

Du fährst seit 3 Jahre und da würde ich Dich nicht mehr als Anfäger bezeichnen

Auserdem habe ich damit kein Problem, da ich zur Vorbereitung zu den Marathon-Rennen zusätzlich alleine fahre.

Würde mich freuen, wenn es am So. mit Dir und Roland klappen würden
Burghard ist bestimmt auch dabei und der fährt keine Rennen!

Ich schicke Dir auch eine PN mit meiner Handy-Nr.!
Kennst Du dich etwas in Weinheim aus (Treffpunkt)?


----------



## Rabauke79 (7. April 2009)

also 9:45 kann ich in Weinheim am Bahnhof sein.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (7. April 2009)

Vito Corleone schrieb:


> Nur keine Panik. Ich bin auch Anfänger und es wird niemand zurückgelassen.



Genau so ist es!

Wir starten als Gruppe, fahren als Gruppe und kommen als Gruppe zurück
Das ist mein Motto

Alles andere ist Quark!

PS.: Da sitzen wohl 3 vorm Bildschirm und haben nichts zu tun


----------



## Rabauke79 (7. April 2009)

ja nichts zu tun.  
Dann freue ich mich schon auf das fahren.


----------



## Vito Corleone (8. April 2009)

Super. Dann treffen wir uns um kurz vor 10 Uhr in Weinheim am Bahnhof.

Als Erkennungszeichen werde ich eine Rose im Knopfloch meines Anzugs tragen   

Gruß
Roland


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (8. April 2009)

Hallo Roland,

dass sollte passen
Dann bringe ich den Sekt mit

Hoffe, dass passt auch bei Rebecca


----------



## Vito Corleone (8. April 2009)

Na dann Prost


----------



## Rabauke79 (8. April 2009)

10 Uhr passt

Rose & Sekt ist auch nicht schlecht was soll ich mitbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vito Corleone (8. April 2009)

Bringe einfach gute Laune und Sonne mit 



Rabauke79 schrieb:


> 10 Uhr passt
> 
> Rose & Sekt ist auch nicht schlecht was soll ich mitbringen?


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (9. April 2009)

Hallo Rebecca und Roland,

wie lange habt Ihr vor am Sonntag zu fahren?
Vorschlag von mir:
Von Weinheim aus am Marktplatz in den Vogesenweg einsteigen und Richtung Weißer Stein fahren. Am Weißen Stein ist ein wunderschöner Biergarten. Da ca. 1 Std. Rast machen und dann gemütlich abfahren und paralell der Bergstraße zurück nach Weinheim.

Gesamtfahrzeit: ca. 3-3,5 Std.
Ist nur ein Vorschlag!

Gestern Abend ist bei Burghard am Hinterrad der Freilauf kaputt gegangen.
Wie schnell er das Teil bekommt, stellt sich heute raus

Es steht also in den Sternen, ob er am Sonntag dabei ist.

Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Karfreitag
Das Wetter soll ja am WE topp werden


----------



## Vito Corleone (9. April 2009)

Hi Albert.

Das hört sich grundsätzlich sehr gut an 
Ich kann leider maximal 2,5-3 Std., da ich ja bekanntlich noch zum Mittagsessen eingeladen bin und evtl. vorher noch duschen wollte 

Ich klinke mich dann einfach aus, sobald es bei mir knappp werden sollte

Hat Burghard sein Teil bekommen?


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (9. April 2009)

Hallo Roland,

wir können auch den Vogesenweg Richtung Norden von Weinheim aus fahren und bei der Abfahrt aus dem Wald, in Heppenheim auf dem Marktplatz einen Stopp machen und dann gemütlich zurück fahren.
Das würde von deiner Zeit gut passen

Wenn Rebecca und Du andere Vorschläge habt, nur her damit.

Das erfahre ich heute Abend, ob er das Teil bis Sa. bekommt!

@Rebecca, was für ein Bike fährst Du?


----------



## Vito Corleone (9. April 2009)

@ Albert: Strecke ist mir egal. Ich bin da flexibel 

@ Rebecca: Was meinst du dazu? Vogeneweg Richtung WS oder Richtung Norden?


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (11. April 2009)

Hallo Ihr beide,

ich wollte Euch nur informieren, dass Burghard morgen dabei ist
Nehmt etwas Geld mit, wenn wir wo Einkehren

Bis morgen 10 h am HBF-Weinheim

Schönen Sa. noch!


----------



## MaM1800 (11. April 2009)

Fahrt mal in Ober flockenbach ein bissel rum

also Eichelberg is der hammer

Bin zwar erst 14 aber egal


----------



## Michi80 (12. April 2009)

Ich bring mich auch mal wieder ins Spiel !

Mein altes Bike habe ich noch mal repariert, das Neue  ist aber schon bestellt und nach einer hoffentlich bald folgenden Probefahrt wird der alte Gaul dann endgültig für den nächsten Winter eingemottet.

@Albert: bin also gerne mal wieder dabei wenn ihr euch trefft.


----------



## Vito Corleone (14. April 2009)

Ja, die Ecke am Eichelberg ist recht nett 



MaM1800 schrieb:


> Fahrt mal in Ober flockenbach ein bissel rum
> 
> also Eichelberg is der hammer
> 
> Bin zwar erst 14 aber egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vito Corleone (14. April 2009)

Hi Albert.
Wie wars am Sonntag?
Hoffe, ihr hattet viel Spaß?

Bei mir waren die Feiertage eher beschi**en 

Nächsten Sonntag habe ich mal eingeplant. Samstag kann ich nicht, da bin ich untwerwegs Junggesellenabschied  

Gruß
Roland



radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr beide,
> 
> ich wollte Euch nur informieren, dass Burghard morgen dabei ist
> Nehmt etwas Geld mit, wenn wir wo Einkehren
> ...


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (14. April 2009)

Hi Roland,

ja, Burghard und ich hatten viel Spaß
Wir sind vom Marktplatz aus den Vogesenweg bis zum Eichelberg gefahren.
Im letzten Drittel (am Eichelberg) sind schöne Trails dabei
Am Eichleberg-Turm haben wir bei Apfelsaftschorle und Kuchen eine Rast gemacht und sind dann einen super Trail zurück gefahren.

Fürs WE ist Regen angesagt
Wenn es aber trocken sein sollte, bin ich am So. nicht da
Ich kann Dich und Rebecca, wenn Sie dabei sein sollte, gerne mit Burghard zusammen bringen.
Er wohnt ja auch in Weinheim.

PS.: Bilder kannst Du auf meiner Page ansehen
      Evtl. ist noch Michael (Michi80) dabei!?


----------



## Vito Corleone (15. April 2009)

Hi Albert.

Das freut mich für euch 

Geplant habe ich für Sonntag, werde dies jedoch vom Wetter abhängig machen. Bei Regen fahre ich nicht 

@ Rebecca und Michael: Ich poste hier erneut, bzw. schicke eine SMS.

Treffpunkt wäre wieder Weinheim HBF 10 Uhr

Gruß
Roland

ps. nette Bilder ;-)


----------



## Michi80 (15. April 2009)

Je nach Wetter bin ich dabei, aber da es ja nicht toll werden soll sind die Chancen für eine Tour diese Woche eher gering..
Und bei Regen oder Kälte wird mein Innerer Schweinehund ganz ganz sicher siegen...


----------



## Rabauke79 (15. April 2009)

@ Rebecca und Michael: Ich poste hier erneut, bzw. schicke eine SMS.

Wenn das Wetter gut ist bin ich dabei;-)


----------



## Vito Corleone (16. April 2009)

Am Sonntag soll es ja wieder besser werden. 
Warten wir mal ab......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (17. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wenns Wetter am So. passt, bin ich um 10 h am HBF-Weinheim dabei
Mein Termin ist geplatzt!

Habt Ihr schon eine Idee, wo es hin geht und wie lange ca.?
Werde Burghard noch Fragen!

Bis Sonntag


----------



## Vito Corleone (17. April 2009)

Hi Albert.

Geplant habe ich nichts. Denke so 2-3 Stunden oder evtl. auch mehr ... mal schauen wie lange die Puste hält 

Strecke ist mir egal. Hauptsache wir halten zum auftanken


----------



## Rabauke79 (17. April 2009)

Hallo;-) leider habe ich kein Internet für ca 5 Tage. Falls eine Tour geplant ist, bitte per SMS;-)


----------



## Vito Corleone (18. April 2009)

@ Rebecca:

Alles klar. Ich schicke dir ne SMS. Treffpunkt ist 10 Uhr HBF Weinheim.


----------



## Vito Corleone (20. April 2009)

War doch eine nette Runde gestern 
Das können wir gerne wiederholen. 

Gruss
Roland


----------



## Rabauke79 (20. April 2009)

hat mir auch gut gefallen. Freu mich schon aufs nächste mal.


----------



## Vito Corleone (20. April 2009)

Habe es gestern gerade noch so geschafft 
Wie war der Kuchen?


----------



## Rabauke79 (20. April 2009)

Wir haben nur noch ein Kaffee getrunken und sind dann auch los. War so 16.30 zu hause. 
Dann gab es keinen Ärger?


----------



## Vito Corleone (21. April 2009)

Freu mich schon wieder auf´s WE 

Wie schaut es bei Euch aus? Schon etwas geplant?


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (21. April 2009)

Hi Roland,

wie ich Euch so sagte, sind Burghard und ich von Sa.-So. zum Fahrtraining in der Pfalz.
Rebecca und Du könntet aber ne schöne Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vito Corleone (21. April 2009)

Hi Albert.

Ok. Hatte ich vergessen 

Euch viel Spaß in der Pfalz.

@Rebecca: 
Falls du Lust und Zeit hast, können wir gerne eine Runde drehen.
Melde dich einfach kurz bei mir und wir treffen uns wieder am HBF in Weinheim.


----------



## Rabauke79 (21. April 2009)

@ Roland; Wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus? 10 Uhr?


----------



## Vito Corleone (22. April 2009)

@ Rebecca: Ja. Sonntag steht 
Treffpunkt: 10 Uhr am HBF in Weinheim.

Können ja ne gemütliche Runde drehen. Evtl. kommt noch ein weiterer Biker aus dem Forum, bzw. auch mein Nachbar hätte Lust .....

Wetter soll ja super werden


----------



## Rabauke79 (22. April 2009)

Alles klar. 10 Uhr Weinheim HBF. Kaufe mir morgen die neuen Reifen
So wie es aussieht habe ich auch wieder Internet.


----------



## Vito Corleone (22. April 2009)

Super. Freu mich schon aufs WE 

Die Reifen waren ja schon ein Sicherheitsrisiko.

Schau mal bei Albert auf der HP vorbei ;-)


----------



## Rabauke79 (22. April 2009)

Ah....die Bilder.  Wenn wir Sonntag fahren müssen wir auch Bilder machen.


----------



## Vito Corleone (23. April 2009)

ja...machen wir.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (23. April 2009)

Hi Rebecca und Roland,

super, dass Ihr Euch trefft!!!!!!

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß am Sonntag
Bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Rabauke79 (23. April 2009)

Hi Albert,

danke für das Foto 
Viel Spass dieses Wochenende.

Ps. Habe aufgerüstet. 100 Euro. Knapp da neben mit 25 freue mich schon auf Sonntag. Bin gespannt wie die sich fahren. 
Bis bald zu einer Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vito Corleone (24. April 2009)

Hi Rebecca.

100  in neue Reifen investiert? Das hört sich vielversprechend an 
Die werden wir dann am Sonntag auf diversen Trails testen 

Freu mich auch schon aufs WE.


----------



## Vito Corleone (28. April 2009)

Soooo....WE solls wieder besser werden 






Wie schaut´s aus? Wer ist am Sonntag dabei?


----------



## Rabauke79 (28. April 2009)

He, schön wenn das Wetter besser wird. 
Ich werde Sonntag wohl nach Neustadt in die Weinberge fahren. Kannst dich aber gerne anschließen. 

http://www.tv02-siedelsbrunn.de/moun...thon_2009.html 
da bin ich dabei


----------



## Vito Corleone (28. April 2009)

Ja. Wetter soll ja besser werden.
Pfalz hört sich gut an ... jedoch bekomme ich es am Sonntag zeitlich nicht ganz unter 

Wünsche dir/euch viel Spaß. 

ich werde mich evtl. in Richtung Hardberg bewegen  

Den 24. Mai habe ich mir fest eingeplant.


----------



## Rabauke79 (28. April 2009)

vielleicht fahren wir ja vorher noch mal zusammen? Mein Freund kann  nicht am 24. aber ich bin dabei Freue mich schon


----------



## Vito Corleone (28. April 2009)

Machen wir  

@ Albert: Wie ist es bei dir? Lust am SO ne Runde zu drehen? 
WS oder Richtung Hardberg?

Der Rest ist wohl eingeschlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (28. April 2009)

Hi Roland,

am So. bin ich mit meiner Frau unterwegs, aber Du kannst Dich mit Burghard zusammen tun?

Wir können aber am Sa. Vormittag eine Tour machen?

@Rebecca, bist Du das WE darauf wieder dabei?


----------



## Rabauke79 (28. April 2009)

Hallo Albert dachte schon du wärst verschollen.
Ich habe ab Montag Urlaub und bin am WE wieder dabei. Samstag mache ich einen Technik- Kurs.
Freue mich schon...dann kann ich die erlernten Dinge gleich Test.
Lg an euch alle


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (29. April 2009)

Hi Rebecca,

dass finde ich Super!
Wo machst Du das Training?
Burghard und ich waren gerade letztes WE in der Pfalz zum Technik-Training.
Die beiden Trainer und die Gruppe waren super

Da wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß

Dann kannst Du uns ja demnächst zeigen was Du gelernt hast.


----------



## Rabauke79 (29. April 2009)

Guten Morgen Albert,

der Kurs muss bis Ende Mai warten. War ausgebucht 
Ich mache den Kurs bei den Bergziegen. Ist nur für Mädels.
Da mache ich auch den Schrauberkurs. 

Ein ganzes Wochenende Technik ist geil...aber bestimmt auch nicht ganz billig oder?

Lg


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (29. April 2009)

Hi Rebecca,

ist garnischt mal so teuer
Wir haben für 2 Tage Training + 1 Übernachtung mit HP 199  bezahlt.
Die Gruppe (max. 10) war gemischt.

Kannst Dir ja mal anschauen
Wir können Ihn nur empfehlen
Mountainbike-Touren Pfälzer Wald


----------



## Rabauke79 (29. April 2009)

Schau es mir gerne an 

Aber ich fahre im Juli 3 Wochen in den Urlaub. Da sind keine großen Extras mehr drin. Die Reifen und die zwei Kurse haben mir schon ein wenig Taschengeld für den Urlaub geraubt. 

Aber muss Prios setzen gell.


----------



## Vito Corleone (29. April 2009)

@ Albert:

Kann dir heute noch nicht 100% sagen, ob ich am SA oder SO fahre.

Denke am Freitag kann ich mehr sagen.

Wir können uns ja am Freitag hier im Forum, oder per SMS auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## Vito Corleone (1. Mai 2009)

Ich fahre am Sonntag 

Treffpunkt 10 Uhr HBF Weinheim


----------



## DerandereJan (1. Mai 2009)

Da wünsche ich doch mal viel Spaß........ 

Grüße Jan


----------



## Vito Corleone (2. Mai 2009)

Bei mir sieht es schlecht aus. Habe seit Freitag Abend Rückenschmerzen und kann kaum richtig sitzen. Sollte es morgen nicht besser werden, so werde ich wohl nicht fahren können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabauke79 (3. Mai 2009)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Da wünsche ich doch mal viel Spaß........
> 
> Wen meinst du denn?
> lg Rebecca


----------



## Rabauke79 (3. Mai 2009)

@ Roland gute Besserung

Lg Rebecca


----------



## haselnussprinte (3. Mai 2009)

Hi zusammen,

klinke mich mal in Eure Runde mit ein. Hätte jemand von Euch Lust unter der Woche noch eine Feierabendrunde in der Ecke bei Weinheim zu drehen oder heut am Sontag gegen Nachmittag? 

VG
Heiko


----------



## DerandereJan (3. Mai 2009)

Rabauke79 schrieb:


> Wen meinst du denn?
> lg Rebecca



na die Gruppe um Vito.......... ich bin auch aus Weinheim, schaffs nur irgendwie nie mit ihm einen Termin auf die Beine zu stellen......

deswegen wenigstens aus der Ferne gewunken........ 

Grüße Jan


----------



## Rabauke79 (3. Mai 2009)

haselnussprinte schrieb:


> Hätte jemand von Euch Lust unter der Woche noch eine Feierabendrunde in der Ecke bei Weinheim zu drehen?


 Hallo Heiko...ich kann unter der Woche immer donnerstags. Habe jetzt urlaub 2,5 Wochen. Vielleicht passt es ja mal?

Lg Rebecca


----------



## haselnussprinte (3. Mai 2009)

Rabauke79 schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko...ich kann unter der Woche immer donnerstags. Habe jetzt urlaub 2,5 Wochen. Vielleicht passt es ja mal?
> 
> Lg Rebecca


 

... na dann schönen Urlaub und gib einfach bescheid, wenn Du/ihr das nächste mal fährst/fahrt.

VG
Heiko


----------



## Udgard (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

würde mich event. auch mal einklinken...komme zwar aus Weiterstadt aber das Bike mal ins Auto "schmeißen" und nach Weinheim kommen wäre auch nicht das Problem...außerdem war ich noch nie Südlich vom Meli in der Bergstraße unterwegs. Hab die Woche Nachtdienst, also Mittags oder Abends würds klappen 

Gruß


----------



## Vito Corleone (3. Mai 2009)

Habe es heute doch noch auf den Weißen Stein geschafft.
Dafür habe ich jetzt noch mehr Schmerzen im Rücken 
War aber super Wetter und ich konnte es einfach nicht lassen.



@ Rebecca: Wie war es in der Pfalz?

@ Jan: Gib einfach mal ein Lebenszeichen, wenn du wieder mal in Heimat bist.

@ Heiko: Feierabendrunde ist bei mir schwierig, da ich keine geregelten Arbeitszeiten habe und somit nicht immer 100% zusagen kann.
Aber sonst gerne und am Wochenende werde ich/wir wieder fahren.

@ Albert: Wie siehts es bei dir am WE aus?

@ Udgard: Na südl. vom Meli gibt es ja auch ein paar schöne Ecken


----------



## Rabauke79 (3. Mai 2009)

@ Roland: 
War super in der Pfalz. Gute Strecke zum üben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Am Samstag wäre ich wieder dabei. 

@ Heiko & Udgard: 
Am Dienstag um 17 Uhr Bahnhof Weinheim starten wir zu zweit. 
Eine kleine Runde. Wenn keiner von euch kann, einfach bescheid sagen wann es passt. Ich bin ja jetzt flexi zwei Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vito Corleone (4. Mai 2009)

@ Rebecca

Hattest du jetzt eigentlich deinen Kurs?


----------



## Rabauke79 (4. Mai 2009)

Ne...der war schon ausgebucht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Habe mich jetzt für Ende Mai angemeldet.

Fährst du am Samstag?


----------



## Vito Corleone (4. Mai 2009)

Entweder Samstag oder Sonntag. 
Kann ich dir heute noch nicht 100%ig sagen.


----------



## Rabauke79 (4. Mai 2009)

Alles klar. Sag einfach bescheid. 
Sonntag kann ich nicht. 

@ Albert wie sieht es bei dir am Samstag aus?


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo Rebecca und Roalnd,

auser morgen, kann ich unter der Woche ab 17 h.
Am kommenden Sa. würde ich gerne um 10 h Richtung weißen Stein starten.
Wie siehts bei Euch aus?


----------



## DerandereJan (4. Mai 2009)

.......ich habe mir die komplette Schaltung abgerissen...... 

wenn Bike-Components schnell genug sind, versuche ich Samstag da zu sein........

Grüße Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabauke79 (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo Albert
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




am Samstag 10 Uhr könnte klappen. Muss noch schauen wie die Züge fahren. Freitag Abend 17 Uhr kann auch?!

Lg Rebecca


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (4. Mai 2009)

Hi Rebecca,

wie siehts bei Dir am Mi. um 17 h aus?
Freitag wäre super


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (4. Mai 2009)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> .......ich habe mir die komplette Schaltung abgerissen......
> 
> wenn Bike-Components schnell genug sind, versuche ich Samstag da zu sein........
> 
> Grüße Jan



Hi Jan,

wie ist das passiert?
Wenn die Teile bei Bike-Co. auf Lager sind, liefern die eigendlich "schnell".

Wäre super, wenn Sa. bei Dir klappen würde


----------



## Rabauke79 (4. Mai 2009)

Ich gehe Dienstag fahren. Wenn ich nicht zu K.O Bin gerne
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Zusage Mittwoch früh O.K?


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (4. Mai 2009)

Rabauke79 schrieb:


> Ich gehe Dienstag fahren. Wenn ich nicht zu K.O Bin gerne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles Klar
Ich fahre auch am Do. wenn es Dir lieber ist?


----------



## Vito Corleone (4. Mai 2009)

@ alle:

Samstag 10 Uhr könnte klappen --> am Freitag kann ich 100% zusagen. (hier im Forum oder SMS)

WS hört sich gut an


----------



## Tobsn (4. Mai 2009)

Rabauke79 schrieb:


> ..am Samstag 10 Uhr könnte klappen. Muss noch schauen wie die Züge fahren. ...



Du willst doch nicht etwa mit dem Zug anreisen. 
Da wird rüber gerollt. 
In Schriesheim am Fass bist in 40-45 min.
Als Belohnung gibt es dann auf dem Heimweg in Ladenburg ein leckeres Eis.


----------



## Rabauke79 (4. Mai 2009)

@ Tobsen   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn ich noch den Berg hoch soll...ist zug erstmal besser.
Darüber reden wir noch mal in 4 Wochen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vielleicht kann ich mich dann auch euch mal anschließen.


----------



## Rabauke79 (4. Mai 2009)

Vito Corleone schrieb:


> Samstag 10 Uhr könnte klappen



Das wäre super


----------



## DerandereJan (4. Mai 2009)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> wie ist das passiert?



....ich hab mittlerweile ein paar Waderln entwickelt........ 

hab mit purer Muskelkraft im Antritt den kompletten hinteren Umwerfer abgerissen und diesen dann fachmännisch mit der Kette an die Kassette geknotet........ 

danach Umwerfer ab, Kette gekürzt und im 27.!! Gang noch 18 km als Singlespeeder nach hause gequält.........das macht dicke Beine kann ich euch sagen..... 

Ich hoffe das klappt bis Sa......

Grüße Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udgard (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich wäre morgen um 17Uhr dabei....nehme mal an, dann am Bahnhof in Weinheim, oder? Kenne mich zwar in Weinheim nicht aus aber schwer zu finden, wird das wohl nicht sein?!
Muß jetzt zur arbeit, guck aber morgen früh nochmal rein....bis dann!


----------



## Rabauke79 (4. Mai 2009)

@ Udgard:

17 Bahnhof Weinheim. Ist ganz leicht zu finden.


----------



## haselnussprinte (4. Mai 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich wäre sehr dafür morgen mitzukommen (bin am WE leider nicht da), allerdings ist mir 17 Uhr zu knapp wegen der Arbeit. Wenn für Euch 18 Uhr ok wäre, würde ich mitkommen.

@ Rebecca: Von wo willst Du mit dem Zug anreisen? Ich komme von Mannheim - falls Du irgendwo auf dem Weg wohnst, könnt ich Dich einsammeln.

VG
Heiko


----------



## Rabauke79 (5. Mai 2009)

@ Heiko: 

Sollte kein Problem sein. Am besten tauschen wir noch Nummern (PN) .
Hast du ein großes Auto für das Rad? Dann würde ich das Angebot gerne annehmen. (Neckarstadt)


----------



## Vito Corleone (5. Mai 2009)

Geile Aktion Jan. 
Als Singlespeeder im 27. Gang noch 18 km gefahren. RESPEKT !!! 

Sehen wir uns am SA...bist du dabei?



DerandereJan schrieb:


> ....ich hab mittlerweile ein paar Waderln entwickelt........
> 
> hab mit purer Muskelkraft im Antritt den kompletten hinteren Umwerfer abgerissen und diesen dann fachmännisch mit der Kette an die Kassette geknotet........
> 
> ...


----------



## Vito Corleone (5. Mai 2009)

@ Rest: Viel Spaß beim biken. 

Wetter soll ja nicht so doll werden 

Am Mittwoch ist es meist trüb und zeitweise fällt Regen. Die Sonne zeigt sich nur an der See und im Südwesten auch mal länger. Dort bleibt es auch meist trocken. Die Höchsttemperatur liegt zwischen 12 und 19 Grad.


----------



## Rabauke79 (5. Mai 2009)

@ Udgard: Treffpunkt 18.15 in Weinheim am Bahnhof.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ist der kommende Sa. um 10 h fix?
Als Ziel würde ich gerne weißer Stein anvisieren

Je mehr wir sind, desto schöner

@Rebecca, 

wie sieht es bei jetzt morgen oder übermorgen um 17 h aus?
Damit ich weis, ob ich Richtung Norden oder Süden fahre (Toureneinteilung)

Wer noch kann, bitte melden


----------



## Rabauke79 (5. Mai 2009)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> @Rebecca,
> wie sieht es bei jetzt morgen oder übermorgen um 17 h aus?
> Damit ich weis, ob ich Richtung Norden oder Süden fahre (Toureneinteilung)



Hast du nicht auch was von Freitag gesagt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wenn ja....fahre ich am Freitag mit. Wenn nicht fahre ich Morgen mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (5. Mai 2009)

Hi Rebecca,

auser heute, fahre ich den Rest der Woche.
Ob es bei am So. klappt, kann ich am Fr. sagen

Hast Du Dir schon was für eine Pannen zugelegt?


----------



## Rabauke79 (5. Mai 2009)

Am Sonntag kann ich leider nicht. Samstag bin ich aber dabei. 
Müssen nur noch klären ob Mi oder Fr.


----------



## Udgard (5. Mai 2009)

@ Rabauke: Muß jetzt leider sagen, daß 18Uhr doch zu spät ist....hasse zwar dieses zusagen/absagen aber ich muß ja heute noch arbeiten (Nachtdienst).....17Uhr(oder früher) passt da halt doch besser!


----------



## Rabauke79 (5. Mai 2009)

Ach schade...aber das verstehe ich. Dann bleiben wir beim nächsten Mal bei 17 Uhr.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (6. Mai 2009)

Rabauke79 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag kann ich leider nicht. Samstag bin ich aber dabei.
> Müssen nur noch klären ob Mi oder Fr.



Hi Rebecca,

sorry, ich hatte heute im G. sehr viel zu tun.
Dann fahren wir am Fr. ?
Ich könnte am Fr. auch schon um 16 h.

Wer noch am Fr. kann, bitte Bescheid geben


----------



## Rabauke79 (6. Mai 2009)

Hi Albert...

habe mich schon gewundert
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Am Freitag würde sich gerne noch jemand aus Weinheim anschließen.
Ist das o.k?

17 passt sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (6. Mai 2009)

Hi Rebecca,

na klar
Find ich super
Je mehr wir sind, desto schöner
Wie lange können wir am Fr. fahren?

Ich logge mich jetzt für ca. 1 h aus.
Ich will endlich meine Bilder vom Fahrtraining bearbeiten und anschl. in die Page stellen.
Kannst ja so in ca. 2 h mal rein schauen

Bis demnächst


----------



## Rabauke79 (6. Mai 2009)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Wie lange können wir am Fr. fahren?
> Kannst ja so in ca. 2 h mal rein schauen


Ich schau mir die Bilder später an. Was den Freitag angeht. Bis es dunkel wird. Was ist eigentlich mit Samstag? 10.00 Uhr steht?


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (7. Mai 2009)

Hi Rebecca,

Sa. 10 h ist für mich fix
Wer kann noch am Sa. um 10 h?

Dann steht Fr. um 17 h am HBF?


----------



## Vito Corleone (7. Mai 2009)

Ich bin dabei 
SA 10 Uhr HBF in Weinheim 

@Rebecca: Wie sieht es bei dir aus? Bist du auch dabei?

@ Rest: Wer kommt sonst noch?


----------



## Rabauke79 (7. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen Albert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Freitag 17 Uhr & Samstag 10 Uhr steht. 
Habe auch Pannen- Zubehör


----------



## Vito Corleone (7. Mai 2009)

Super. Freue mich schon.


----------



## Rabauke79 (7. Mai 2009)

@ Albert: Ich bin Freitag um 17.10 da. (Bahn) 
@ Roland: Freu mich auch schon auf Samstag.


----------



## DerandereJan (7. Mai 2009)

Es sieht gut aus......... morgen 12 Uhr kann ich meinen neuen Antrieb in Empfang nehmen...... danach montieren, ab in den Zug, früh ins Heiabettchen...... dann sollte auch ich die unchristliche Zeit am Samstag schaffen........ *freu*

Auf das es diesmal klappt Vito...... 

Grüße Jan


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (7. Mai 2009)

Hi Rebecca,

dann bis morgen am HBF
Du hast die Tage angedeutet, dass evtl. noch jemand aus W. mitfährt?

@Hallo Jan und Roland,

dass ist super
Dann sind wir ja ne schöne Truppe

Burghard kommt morgen Abend von Italien (Geschäftlich) zurück.
Glaube nicht, dass er dann am Sa.-morgen dabei ist.

*Info an alle!*
Die Wettervorhersage für morgen und Sa. ist durchwachsen.
Lassen wir uns überraschen. Wenn es Sch... sein sollte, dann telefonieren wir.

@Jan, kannst Du uns bitte deine Handynr als PN schicken?
Im falle eines falles


----------



## Rabauke79 (7. Mai 2009)

Hi Albert....also so wie es aussieht fahren noch drei Woinemer Jungs mit.





Gerald, Michael und Denis. Kenne keinen persönlich. Gerald ist dann auch so nett und fährt mich mit dem Auto nach Mannheim. Sonst hätte ich absagen müssen. Bin heute in Weinheim gefahren. 






Ab 20 Uhr fährt kein Zug mehr. Hatte Glück das die OEG mich mitgenommen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (8. Mai 2009)

Hi Rebecca,

die Wettervorhersage ist leider eingetroffen
Sollen wir den Termin noch halten oder canceln?

Sch.....


----------



## Vito Corleone (8. Mai 2009)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> .. dann sollte auch ich die unchristliche Zeit am Samstag schaffen........ *freu*
> 
> Auf das es diesmal klappt Vito......
> 
> Grüße Jan



Hi Jan.

10 Uhr unchristliche zeit? Ich fahre sonst um 8 Uhr los


----------



## Vito Corleone (8. Mai 2009)

@ Albert. dann gibt es eben eine Schlammschlacht


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

dass Wetter scheint sich zu machen
Dann stehen die Termine!


----------



## Rabauke79 (8. Mai 2009)

@ Albert: 
Guten Morgen, was meinst du denn dazu? Lieber Morgen fahren? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heute ist ja nur eine Feierabend- Runde?! 
Ich schreibe Gerald mal eine Mail.


----------



## Vito Corleone (8. Mai 2009)

@ alle:

Ich miste aktuell aus und habe diverse Teile bereits versetzt 

Hab noch einen Selle Italia SLK Gel Flow Sattel. 
Das Teil ist wie neu und war nur für 2 Touren auf dem Bike.

Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## DerandereJan (8. Mai 2009)

Rabauke79 schrieb:


> ... drei Woinemer Jungs mit....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




....woher weisst du das denn? .......... ich glaube ich kenne zwei von denen.......

das wäre ja nen Zufall..........

Grüße Jan


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

die Temp. ist zwar mild, aber die Wetterentwicklung ist sehr wechselhaft.
Das ist richtiges Aprilwetter> es kann regnen und es kann nicht regnen
Ich weis auch nicht so recht, was wir machen sollen
Ich habe nur keine Lust im Regen nach hause zu kurbeln
Ist einfach Sch...!

Was meint Ihr dazu?

PS.: Bin ab 13 h für ca. 2 h im Meeting!!!!


----------



## DerandereJan (8. Mai 2009)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Ich habe nur keine Lust im Regen nach hause zu kurbeln




bist du aus Zucker oder was?? 



Bei uns klärt es schon auf mit einigen Sonnenstrahlen, und für morgen soll es bei zwar wechselnder Bewölkung bis 24 ° C warm werden..........

also , Daumen quetschen und zur Not danach heiß duschen 

Grüße Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (8. Mai 2009)

Hi Jan,

nö, bin nicht aus Zucker
Dann treffen wir uns umm 17 h am HBF in W.

Bis dann


----------



## DerandereJan (8. Mai 2009)

also ICH sprach von morgen!!       

Viel Spaß heute abend....


----------



## Rabauke79 (8. Mai 2009)

@ Jan: Habe Gerald über das Internet kennengelernt. Per Email haben sich die anderen zwei angeschlossen.

@ Albert: 
Ich bin zwar auch nicht aus Zucker....aber auf Regen habe ich auch kein Bock. Ich fahre lieber Morgen mit .
Sollte sich das bei mir noch mal ändern schreibe ich dir ein SMS.
Liebe Grüße und bis spätestens Morgen.


----------



## Vito Corleone (8. Mai 2009)

Auch von mir viel Spaß *neidisch* 

Das Wetter ist etwas wechselhaft--- aber trocken.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

bin vor einer viertel Stunde endlich nach hause gekommen
Ich hasse die Freitags-Meetings

Wenn das Wetter mit macht, treffen wir uns morgen um 10 h am HBF in Weinheim.

Freuer mich schon neue mitkurbler kennen zu lernen

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Vito Corleone (8. Mai 2009)

*Treffpunkt: 10 Uhr HBF Weinheim*

@ Rest: Falls jemand nicht kann, bitte absagen. Handy Nummern haben wir soweit ausgetauscht.

Ich bin dann OFF  

BIS MORGEN und schön  damit es nicht regnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (9. Mai 2009)

Juchuuuuuu

hat alles geklappt......

is zwar spät geworden, aber ich bin morgen dabei!!

Ich freu mich......

bis später..... 

Jan


----------



## Rabauke79 (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

@ Jan; Bist du noch mit voller Luft nach Hause gekommen?
@ Albert; Du trocken? 

Zur Tour; Ein blaues Knie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und eine schmerzende Schulter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aber ich bin nicht vergrault.

Bis bald zur nächsten Tour?


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (12. Mai 2009)

Rabauke79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @ Jan; Bist du noch mit voller Luft nach Hause gekommen?
> @ Albert; Du trocken?
> ...




Hi Rebecca,

dass ist nicht schön zu hören
Dann wird das morgen nichts mit dem Biken- Rebecca?

Bin fasst trocken nach hause gekommen
Wenn man gewusst hätte, dass das nur ein kurzer Schauer wird, wäre ich mit nach Weinheim geradelt.


----------



## Rabauke79 (12. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen Albert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich war gestern in der Sauna bin jetzt wieder Fit. 
Ich dachte du bist in der Schweiz habe ich mich für ein GA- Training verabredet. 
Tut mir leid, da habe ich wohl was verwechselt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wann fährst du in die Schweiz und wann bist du wieder da?

Lg Rebecca


----------



## DerandereJan (12. Mai 2009)

Rabauke79 schrieb:


> @ Jan; Bist du noch mit voller Luft nach Hause gekommen?




am Samstag ja.......
am Sonntag haben wirs dann nochmal richtig krachen lassen, was mein Reifen mir damit dankte, das er mitten im Gewitter schlagartig die Luft verloren hat.......
ich war nass bis auf die Knochen....... 

Aber Spaß gemacht hats...... ich freu mich aufs nächste mal....!!

Grüße Jan


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (12. Mai 2009)

Rabauke79 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Albert
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Rebecca,

ich bin vom 27.05. ab für eine Woche in der Schweiz.
Wir sind 22 Leute und haben 2 Lokale Bikeführer gebucht.
Da freue ich mich rießig drauf

Einen Abend haben wir einen Koch gebucht, der mit uns (wer will) einheimische Gerichte kocht.
Das wird bestimmt lustig
Das freut mich, dass es Dir wieder besser geht

@Jan,

wann bist Du wieder bei uns in der Ecke?


An alle,

wenn das Wetter für das kommende WE. gut sein sollte, bin ich mit meiner Frau unterwegs.
Das nur zur Info.

Die Bilder habe ich auf meiner Homepage gestell!


----------



## Vito Corleone (13. Mai 2009)

@ alle:

Sooooo .... die halbe Woche ist wieder rum 

Wie sieht es denn am WE aus? Schon etwas geplant?


----------



## Rabauke79 (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich bin dieses Wochenende in den Bergen. Aber euch viel Spaß


----------



## Vito Corleone (14. Mai 2009)

@ Rebecca:

Viel Spaß in den Bergen


----------



## Rabauke79 (14. Mai 2009)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> ich bin eine Woche in der Schweiz.
> Wir sind 22 Leute und haben 2 Lokale Bikeführer gebucht.
> Da freue ich mich rießig drauf.
> Einen Abend haben wir einen Koch gebucht, der mit uns (wer will) einheimische Gerichte kocht



Wow, Albert...das klingt super 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Ich bin neidisch. Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß und freue mich schon auf Deine Infos dazu. Wenn du wieder da bist...fahren wir wieder...
dann habe ich auch mein Technik- Kurs hinter mir
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Liebe Grüße und gute Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabauke79 (14. Mai 2009)

@ Vito 
danke leider bleibt das Rad in Mannheim. Wenn das Wetter gut ist...leihe ich eins. Drück die Daumen. Laut Wetter.net wird es schlecht
Wie sieht es aus mit Siedelsbrunn? 

Lg Rebecca


----------



## Vito Corleone (15. Mai 2009)

@ Rebecca: Ja....leider sieht das Wetter nicht so doll aus 






Mal schauen...vielleicht fahre ich am SO ne Runde zum WS. 
Wird sicher ne schöne Schlammschlacht 

Siedelsbrunn steht. Ich fahre von Weinheim aus zum Marathon. 

Gruss
Roland


----------



## Rabauke79 (15. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen Roland, 

das ist doch schon Sonntag in einer Woche? Wann sollen wir uns treffen?
Kommt deine Frau mit Kind auch?

Lg rebecca


----------



## Vito Corleone (15. Mai 2009)

Moin Moin 

Ich werde wohl schon zeitig losfahren, da das Rennen ja bereits um 9.30 Uhr beginnt. Ob meine Frau mit Kind auch kommt, steht noch in den Sternen 

Lass uns das nächste Woche mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Rabauke79 (15. Mai 2009)

Alles klar...machen wir nächste Woche eine Zeit aus. Hatte übersehen das es so früh los geht

Lg Rebecca


----------



## Vito Corleone (15. Mai 2009)

@ Alle: 

*Am Sonntag fahren wir in Richtung WS. 
Treffpunkt: HBF Weinheim 
Uhrzeit: 10 Uhr*


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo Roland,

am Sonntag bin ich mit meiner Frau unterwegs
Da der Waldboden sehr weich ist, habe ich heute eine Intervall-Runde > Weinheim > Viernheim hingelegt. Auf dem Rückweg hat mich es vorhin voll (Regen) erwischt

Naja, ist ja nur Wasser

Nächste Woche soll es ja schön werden
Wie siehts da bei euch Abends aus?


----------



## Vito Corleone (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo Albert.

Nächste Woche werde ich evtl. Do oder Fr eine Runde drehen. 
Wir können uns ja dann auch noch kurzfristig telefonisch abstimmen.
Sonntag wollte ich zum Bikemarathon nach Siedelsbrunn fahren 

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Rabauke79 (15. Mai 2009)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Nächste Woche soll es ja schön werden
> Wie siehts da bei euch Abends aus?



Guten Abend Albert, 
wie sieht es mit Donnerstag aus? 
Lg Rebecca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (16. Mai 2009)

Rabauke79 schrieb:


> Guten Abend Albert,
> wie sieht es mit Donnerstag aus?
> Lg Rebecca



Hi Rebecca,

am Do. kann ich nicht

@Roland,

bin morgen doch da!
Da Du zum WS willst, schlage ich vor, wir treffen uns am Marktplatz an der Kirche um 10 h?


----------



## Vito Corleone (18. Mai 2009)

Moin Albert.

Leider war ich am WE nicht mehr online und habe deine Nachricht erst heute gelesen. 

Wir waren am Samstag 6 Leute und waren am Hardberg, bzw. Stiefelhütte.

Bist du zum WS gefahren? 

Gruss
Roland


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (18. Mai 2009)

Moin Roland,

ja, ich war gestern am WS
Hättest am Sa. ja mal Fragen können
Wäre gerne mitgefahren


----------



## Vito Corleone (18. Mai 2009)

Ärgerlich. Aber ich dachte du bist mit deiner Frau unterwegs 

Nächstes Mal per SMS. So geht nichts verloren und wir können uns besser abstimmen. 

Ist was für DO oder FR geplant?


----------



## Rabauke79 (18. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Albert kann am Donnerstag nicht. Ich hatte schon mal angefragt. Aber ich kann?! schön wäre wenn wir so früh wie möglich fahren. Vielleicht kann ich auch schon um 9. Muss mal schauen wie die Züge so fahren. Je nach Tour könnte ich auch mal anfangen mit dem Rad nach Weinheim oder Schriesheim zu kommen.

Lg Rebecca


----------



## Vito Corleone (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo Rebecca.  

Ob ich es am DO früh schaffe kann ich dir noch nicht zu 100% sagen.
Am Mittwoch kann ich dir mehr sagen.
Wie war es in den Bergen?


Lg
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabauke79 (18. Mai 2009)

Vito Corleone schrieb:


> Wie war es in den Bergen?



Dann sprechen wir uns am Mittwoch noch mal ab. Schön war es in den Bergen. Wetter ist leider erst am Sonntag gut geworden und jetzt habe ich einen Sonnenbrand. 

Die Gegend ist so geil. Nächstes Jahr auf alle Fälle mit Rad.


----------



## Vito Corleone (18. Mai 2009)

Rabauke79 schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr auf alle Fälle mit Rad.



Mit Rad in den Bergen. Gibt es etwas Schöneres 

Kannst du mit dem Sonnenbrand fahren?


----------



## Rabauke79 (18. Mai 2009)

Ja klar, ist im Nacken- & Schulterbereich. Ich gehe Morgen und Mittwoch auch schon fahren. Wegen Sonntag...kann sein das ich später nach Siedelsbrunn komme. Ich werde mit Daniel kommen. Kennst du Daniel? Der ist von Geralds Truppe. Vielleicht war er am Samstag dabei?


----------



## Vito Corleone (18. Mai 2009)

Super. Du gibst ja richtig Gas 

Bzgl. Sonntag: Ist Ok. Können wir ja dann noch vereinbaren.
Daniel kenne ich, galube ich, nicht  
Am Sonntag war er nicht mit uns..oder?


----------



## Rabauke79 (18. Mai 2009)

@ Vito:

Ich weiß nicht ob er dabei war Aber wenn du ihn nicht kennst, wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Vito Corleone (19. Mai 2009)

Sooo...

Donnerstag und Freitag kann ich nicht.


----------



## Rabauke79 (19. Mai 2009)

Vito Corleone schrieb:


> Donnerstag und Freitag kann ich nicht.




Schade....an Vatertag kann irgendwie keiner


----------



## DerandereJan (19. Mai 2009)

Wir gehen fahren..... sogar zu acht....... aber leider hier in Gießen ,

Ätsch......... 

Grüße und allen einen schönen Vatertag

 Jan


----------



## Rabauke79 (19. Mai 2009)

Wenn es sein muss gehe ich auch alleine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Viel Spass euch in Gießen!


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (20. Mai 2009)

Moin Rebecca,

am Vatertag bin ich auch nicht da!
Wir können aber gerne am Freitag eine Runde drehen?
Da ich aber diese Woche eine Diät mache, kann ich nur im flachen fahren.
Wenn Du am Fr. Lust/Zeit hast, können wir ja was aus machen.
Wir würden dann im Viernheimer- und Lampertheimerwald fahren.

Evtl. fährt Burghard noch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabauke79 (20. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen Albert
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,

ja das wusste ich schon! 
Ich muss leider ab freitag wieder arbeiten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ab jetzt kann ich wieder nur Donnerstags und Sonntag.

Lg Rebecca


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (20. Mai 2009)

Moin Rebecca,

schade!
Ich bin jetzt bis ca. 15 Uhr in einem Projekt-Meeting.

Bis demnächst


----------



## Rabauke79 (20. Mai 2009)

Vito Corleone schrieb:


> Moin Moin  Ich werde wohl schon zeitig losfahren



Hallo Vito,
Daniel war bei eurer Tour dabei
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Wir treffen uns am Sonntag um 9.00 am Weinheimer Bahnhof. 
Von dort aus starten wir nach Siedelsbrunn.

Passt dir die Uhrzeit oder fährst du noch früher?

lg Rebecca


----------



## Vito Corleone (20. Mai 2009)

Hi Rebecca.

Sonntag 9:00 Uhr steht. Bin dabei. 

Hmmm. Daniel? Ich hatte wohl Denis als Namen gespeichert 

Dann war es wohl Daniel 

@ Albert und Jan

Viel Spaß und bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Rabauke79 (20. Mai 2009)

@ Roland; Schön das es am Sonntag klappt. Bin schon sehr gespannt. 
So wie es aussieht gehe ich morgen mit Gerald radeln
Hab gehört ihr wollt eine Tourletter aufziehen?
Lg Rebecca


----------



## Vito Corleone (21. Mai 2009)

@ Alle:

Ich habe eine Einladung für Sonntag verschickt 

@ Rebecca und Albert: Viel Spaß


----------



## DerandereJan (28. Mai 2009)

Servus Woinemmer........

wir haben spontan geplant den Burgenweg von Darmstadt nach Heidelberg am Samstag und Sonntag zu fahren.....

Etappe 1 : Da-Wh ........ 55km 1600 hm.......
Etappe 2 : Wh-HD......... 40 km 1500 hm.....

Bei Mitfahrinteresse einfach nochmal hier melden.......

Alternativ hat Albert meine Handynummer........

Grüße und vielleicht bis Samstag........

Jan


----------



## Lizzard (29. Mai 2009)

Hmm... Burgenweg ist zu überlaufen. Bei mir geht's morgen ab HP durchn Viernheimer Wald (Trails) nach Wh und dann den Exotenwald hoch (ja auch überlaufen  ) in den Odw. hinten raus und dann mal schaun wo hin und wie zurück. Am So warscheinlich eher Rennrad.

Was ist denn das mit der Hand?


----------



## DerandereJan (30. Mai 2009)

Lizzard schrieb:


> Was ist denn das mit der Hand?




einer von zwei Handgelenksbrüchen........ Inliner können ja sooo gemein sein....



Grüße Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vito Corleone (3. Juni 2009)

Hi Jan.

Wie war die Burgenweg Tour?

Gruß
Roland





DerandereJan schrieb:


> Servus Woinemmer........
> 
> wir haben spontan geplant den Burgenweg von Darmstadt nach Heidelberg am Samstag und Sonntag zu fahren.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Vito Corleone (3. Juni 2009)

@ Alle:

Wie sieht es denn dieses Wochenende aus?
Schon etwas geplant?


----------



## Rabauke79 (4. Juni 2009)

He, Roland. Bei mir geht Sonntag wohl nichts. Fahre jetzt 3 mal die Woche mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Ausdauertraining. 
Aber sage mal bescheid welche Strecke ihr fahrt. Vielleicht bin ich spontan dabei. Lg Rebecca


----------



## DerandereJan (4. Juni 2009)

Vito Corleone schrieb:


> Hi Jan.
> 
> Wie war die Burgenweg Tour?
> 
> ...



Puhaaa.........
das war nen ordentliches Stück Arbeit....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ist wunderschön zu fahren, die ganze Zeit quasi auf der Sonnenterasse der Rheinebene.
Einkehren kann man von teuer bis billig und die schöne Aussicht gibts oben drauf.
Sehr zu empfehlen sind Schloß Alsbach und Burg Auerbach!! 
Die Strecke an sich ist laaaang......... 
Immer wieder ins Tal abzufahren macht sich spätestens in Heppenheim bemerkbar (Starkenburg) .
Da musste ich auch abbrechen, weil ich danach nirgendwo mehr hoch wollte............ 
am nächsten Tag gings in Wh weiter über Wachenburg und Windeck raus nach Großsachsen....
leider sehr viele geteerte Wege, viele sehr steile,dafür übersichtlich kurze Anstiege, aber als Touriprogramm perfekt!
Der Trailmangel wurde dann entschädigt als wir in HD auf den Heiligenberg gefahren sind.. Kultur (Thingstätte...Amphitheather,Überbleibsel Hitlers Größenwahns) gabs gratis......... 
Die Rückfahrt aus Heidelberg haben wir uns dann völlig alle gefahren!
HD <> WH in 34 Minuten ........ klingt nich so wild?? Nach 120 !! Kilometern!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alles in allem ist die Tour sehr zu empfehlen, man sollte sich nur Zeit nehmen. Zweimal sechs Stunden(netto) wie bei uns waren dann doch anstrengend. 
Fotos von allen 9 besuchten Burgen und der Strecke folgen noch im Mittelhessen Forum, ich verlinke die dann aber.....

Beste Grüße aus Gießen,

Jan


----------



## Vito Corleone (5. Juni 2009)

Hi Rebecca.

3 mal die Woche zur Arbeit....Respekt 

Bzgl. Sonntag kann ich dir leider noch nichts sagen.
Sollte ich ne Runde drehen, werde ich dir eine SMS schicken.

Lg
Roland



Rabauke79 schrieb:


> He, Roland. Bei mir geht Sonntag wohl nichts. Fahre jetzt 3 mal die Woche mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Ausdauertraining.
> Aber sage mal bescheid welche Strecke ihr fahrt. Vielleicht bin ich spontan dabei. Lg Rebecca


----------



## Vito Corleone (5. Juni 2009)

Hi Jan.

Tja. In Summe hört es sich doch recht gut an. Ich selbst bin kein Freund des Brugenwegs (ständige Abfahrten in die Dörfer, geteerte Strecken, etc....).
Aber als Abwechslung und auf 2 Tage verteilt sicherlich auch nett.
Mal schauen. Vielleicht lass ich mich auch mal überreden 

Gruß nach Gießen 

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin aus Val Lumnezia (CH) zurück
Wir haben in 4 Tage fast 6.500 Hm gemacht.
War super stark

Die Bilder werden in kürze auf meiner Homepage sein!

Die letzten zwei Tage musste ich erst mal meine Beine ruhen lassen.
Wie es bei mir am So. aussieht, kann ich im Moment noch nicht sagen

Werde mich melden

Bis dahin!


----------



## raccoon78 (5. Juni 2009)

Vito Corleone schrieb:


> Hi Jan.
> 
> Tja. In Summe hört es sich doch recht gut an. Ich selbst bin kein Freund des Brugenwegs (ständige Abfahrten in die Dörfer, geteerte Strecken, etc....).



Hallo Zusammen, 

ich habe einen kleinen Teil  des Burgenwegs (von Jugenheim - Bensheim) am Mittwoch in einen Rundkurs eingebaut, wenn man´s nicht so genau nimmt (gewissermassen etwas besch****) und kurzfristig den Burgenweg verlässt kommt man ganz gut um Teerstrassen und "Dorfab- und aufstiege" herum (was einem natürlich nicht erspart bleibt sind die ganzen Täler).

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Vito Corleone (6. Juni 2009)

Hi Martin.

Wenn ich das so sehe, dann bin ich den Burgenweg auch schon gefahren 

Gruß
Roland

ps. Wollte morgen eigentlich ne Runde drehen. Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird. Heute ist es je mehr als besch... eiden


----------



## Rabauke79 (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo Roland, sieht sehr bescheiden aus.  Habe jetzt ein Fahrtechnik-Kurs gemacht . Hoffe es klappt bald mit fahren.
lg Rebecca

Ps. Schreibe mir noch mal eine SMS


----------



## Vito Corleone (6. Juni 2009)

Hi Rebecca.

Ich schicke ne SMS.
Vielleicht klappt es ja morgen 

Lg
Roland


----------



## Vito Corleone (10. Juni 2009)

Wie sieht es eigentlich diese WE bei euch aus?
Lust ne Runde zu radeln?


----------



## Rabauke79 (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 
wo soll es denn hin gehen? 
@ Albert: Von dir liest man ja gar nichts mehr?!

Lg Rebecca


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (11. Juni 2009)

Rabauke79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wo soll es denn hin gehen?
> @ Albert: Von dir liest man ja gar nichts mehr?!
> 
> Lg Rebecca




Hi Rebecca,

mein letzter Beitrag ist vom 5.6.. Ist das so lange her?
Da ich nächsten Do. für zwei Wochen am Gardasee bin, hatte/habe ich ziemlich viel im Gesch. zu tun.
Wenn das Wetter am So. gut sein sollte, würde ich gerne eine Tour (Tagestour) zum weißen Stein machen.
Wie sieht das bei euch aus?

Wenn Ihr Interesse habt, könnt Ihr die Bilder von der Schweiztour auf meiner Homepage ansehen.


----------



## Rabauke79 (11. Juni 2009)

He Albert,

das habe ich wohl überlesen
Ich schau mal auf deine Seite. Bin schon gespannt. 

Am Sonntag werde ich vielleicht ein Grundlagen- Training machen.
Ich sage euch aber noch mal bescheid.

Pfitzenmeier macht eine Rad- Tour für einen guten Zweck. Falls da Interesse besteht, sage bescheid. Kostet 25 Euro und die werden an ein Kinder Hospiz gespendet.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Vito Corleone (11. Juni 2009)

Sonntag WS wäre ich dabei.

Wetter soll ja am WE gut werden  ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vito Corleone (13. Juni 2009)

Morgen um 10 Uhr treffen sich ein paar Leute am WHM HBF zum biken. 

Wie sieht es denn bei euch aus?

Steht morgen die Tour zum WS?


----------



## Vito Corleone (16. Juni 2009)

Hi Rebecca.

Wie war dein Grundlagen-Training?

Wir waren am Sonntag auf dem Melibokus. Schöne Aussicht und nette Trails  

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Rabauke79 (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo Roland,

ich habe Sonntag verpennt

Das Technik- Training war super. Schade da es noch keine weiteren Kurse gibt. Aber nächstes Jahr dann wieder. Habe viel gelernt.
Kann jetzt auch die wichtigen Reparaturen


----------



## Vito Corleone (17. Juni 2009)

Hi Rebecca.

So ein Technik-Training für die Basics wie Reifen wechseln etc. kann schon sehr hilfreich sein. Freue mich, dass du jetzt auch kleinere Reparaturen selbst durchführen kannst. 

Diese WE geht bei mir leider nicht. Bin unterwegs und schaffe es wohl nicht zum biken 

Sicherlich werden sich Gerald & Co. wieder zum biken treffen.
Du bist ja auch auf dem Verteiler.

Bis dahin

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Vito Corleone (29. Juni 2009)

Wie sieht es denn dieses Wochenende aus?
Hätte jemand Lust auf eine Tour am Sonntag?


----------



## DerandereJan (3. Juli 2009)

Wie siehts bei euch morgen mit Felsenmeer aus? 
Treffpunkt ist glaube ich 12 Uhr Bahnhof Bensheim



>>>> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=398686&page=6

Grüße Jan


----------



## DerandereJan (3. Juli 2009)

Vito Corleone schrieb:


> Tour am Sonntag?




ich bin da........ melde dich........ 

Grüße Jan


----------



## Vito Corleone (6. Juli 2009)

Hi.

Ich hatte am WE leider keine Zeit  
Wer war denn sonst noch am Felsenmeer? Wie war die Tour?

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Spax.X (8. August 2009)

wir fahren schon um 9:00 ab Bensheim....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scubad (11. August 2009)

Hallo erstmal alle zusammen... Ich hoffe, ich bin geographisch im richtigen Forum ;-)...

Bin ein Biker von der südlichen Alb und werde die Woche vom 24.8. bis 30.8. mit viel Zeit (Urlaub) in Darmstadt verbringen.

Jetzt suche ich Infos, was es da Interessantes zum Biken gibt. Karten, Gebiete, Strecken, alles was ich wissen sollte, um gleich loslegen zu können. Ein paar HM dürfen gerne dabei sein 

Am meisten würde ich mich natürlich über Gleichgesinnte freuen, die sich auskennen und auch vielleicht Lust auf ein paar Touren hätten.

Bin gespannt, Grüße aus dem wilden Süden,

Marc


----------



## DerandereJan (25. September 2009)

Sag mal lebt ihr noch.............. ?

Ich wäre am WE mal wieder im Lande........
würde mich über nette Begleitung freuen......

Grüße Jan


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (25. September 2009)

Hi Jan,

ja, wir leben noch alle
Die Jungs wollen am WE in die Pfalz zum biken.
Ich mache nach meinem Sturz (wurde am Knie vor 3 Wochen genäht) erst mal wieder Grundlagetraining im Wald.
Das, denke ich, wird dir zu langweilig sein.

Wann die Abfahrt ist, weiß ich nicht.
Am besten du tel. mit Gerald.

Gruß Albert


----------



## DerandereJan (7. April 2010)

Ich probiers dann nochmal hier.......

ich bin im Moment in Weinheim und suche bei dem Kaiserwetter Anschluß an Radsportbegeisterte....

Wenn der Thread hier nur Winterschlaf hält, gilt es DRINGEND aufzuwachen.....




Grüße Jan


----------



## Vito Corleone (7. April 2010)

hi jan
hier ist es etwas ruhig geworden. 
mittlerweile hat sich doch eine größere gruppe gebildet und fährt regelmäßig
touren.

melde dich bei gerald, albert oder bei mir 

gruß
roland


----------



## DerandereJan (7. April 2010)

Es sei sich hiermit gemeldet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

